# Best glue for trim?



## billyg (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be installing baseboard and crown moulding trim using MDF wood. Since I have 1 1/2 inch bullnose corners, two small pieces will be installed at each outside corner to "wrap around" the corner, in between the two long main pieces.
Since nailing these very small pieces isn't practical (or is it?),
I will be glueing them.
What type of adhesive is best for this purpose? -- The standard "yellow" wood glues such as Titebond or should I go with a quick-setting epoxy type? And what are the advantages and disadvantages of each?
What brand and type of glue or epoxy would you guys recommend?
Any and all suggestions would be welcome.
One more question...The top of the baseboard trim is about 1/4 inch thick.--After any caulking is done, should I paint this part the same color as the trim (white, in this case), or the color of the wall?
Thanks, guys.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

Any construction adhesive would work fine. Liquid nails, no more nails, PL-whatever... :thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I use Titebond II wood glue for most all my trim work, and it would be a good choice here as well. Personally, I never use construction adhesive in trim work, and also avoid the polyurethane "self spreading" glues like gorilla glue in visible applications. I'll often use masking tape at my glued joints to keep things pulled together on pieces that are too small to nail.

One suggestion...
Nail the small pieces by hand. Use finish nails, and use your hammer to blunt the sharp end of them so they are no longer sharp. You'll get a lot less splitting with a dull nail.

As for the caulked joint at the wall, it depends on the joint. The contrasting color of the trim will stand out from the wall, so I usually try to paint those sort of gaps the same color as the wall. That way your trim doesn't appear to have added thickness at the gap.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I too would not recommend the use of construction adhesive for interior trim work such as described. I also would recommend titebond brand glue. I believe that you can obtain it in stainable form as well. 

Very, very small sections of trim, that will damage if nailed, can also be hot-glued together. I keep a few inexpensive hot-glue guns around for such applications.

Tip: When using wood glue, especially with stain grade wood-work, always clean all excess glue away from your surfaces, after placing pieces togther, as the glue can affect the stain's coloring. Damp rags work well. Don't smear the excess glue, "clean it"....off.


----------



## fungku (Jul 27, 2008)

billyg said:


> I will be installing baseboard and crown moulding trim *using MDF wood*. Since I have 1 1/2 inch bullnose corners, two small pieces will be *installed at each outside corner to "wrap around" the corner, in between the two long main pieces.*
> Since nailing these very small pieces isn't practical (or is it?),
> *I will be glueing them.*
> What type of adhesive is best for this purpose? --


MFrom my interpretation, I was thinking he would be glueing it to the wall instead of nailing. I did not mean any joints should be glued with construction adhesive, lol


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I use a pin nailer for small trim pieces and returns. It shoots a very fine nail that doesn't split the wood. Home Depot had a Porter Cable for $99.00. The longest pin it will shoot is 1-1/4". (That's all I need.) You can get them that shoot up to 2" I believe, but they're much more expensive. My vote would be for Titebond also.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I use my hot glue gun! Sets quickly and sticks to anything!


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

Titebond molding glue. It's thicker than regular Titebond (I, II III, IX, L, V, etc.) and sets up faster.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

bjbatlanta said:


> I use a pin nailer for small trim pieces and returns. It shoots a very fine nail that doesn't split the wood. Home Depot had a Porter Cable for $99.00. The longest pin it will shoot is 1-1/4". (That's all I need.) You can get them that shoot up to 2" I believe, but they're much more expensive. My vote would be for Titebond also.


 PIN nailer or Brad nailer. pin nailers are used mostly for cabinet and furniture work and shoots a 23 gauge pin.















brad nailes shoot a 18 Gauge brad. and are more likely used for trim. brad have small heads, pin's have no heads.don't want anyone to confuse the two.


----------

